# Plush Car Camping Pad



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I have some small, compact lightweight pads, but as I get older, I'm looking for something more comfortable to get a better nights sleep. I'm 6'1", broad shoulders and ofter a side sleeper so would like something plush and big. I'm considering the REI camp bed 3.5 XL - https://www.rei.com/product/870757/rei-co-op-camp-bed-35-self-inflating-sleeping-pad

Anything else I should consider?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^That's the pad you want. There isn't a better one I've ever come across.


----------



## jonesjus (Mar 26, 2007)

+2 I have that REI pad and it’s great for car camping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Paco Pads are designed for river rafting and are super cushy. They are bulky and heavy though https://www.outdoorplay.com/Paco-Sleeping-Pad


----------



## jlep1979 (Jan 16, 2018)

For car camping, get a twin size memory foam mattress from wally or target. Super comfy but they don’t roll up super small though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

jmmUT said:


> Paco Pads are designed for river rafting and are super cushy. They are bulky and heavy though https://www.outdoorplay.com/Paco-Sleeping-Pad


Love my Paco. It's durable as hell. My Exped DownMat is comfier, but it's fragile. You can throw a Paco Pad anywhere and just flop down on it.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

paco's are awesome. 
my wife likes the memory foam over the paco. but no memory foam on river trips. Also look into a cot. they are the bomb with a paco pad.


----------



## tank19 (Sep 26, 2016)

Honestly for car camping I just bring a normal air mattress (Coleman Queen Sized) that uses a battery powered air pump. Its super comfortable, cheap, and doubles as a guest bed for my home. All the fancy ultralight and nice camping stuff can be saved for actual trips.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

tank19 said:


> Honestly for car camping I just bring a normal air mattress (Coleman Queen Sized) that uses a battery powered air pump. Its super comfortable, cheap, and doubles as a guest bed for my home. All the fancy ultralight and nice camping stuff can be saved for actual trips.


Agreed, get a inflatable mattress from Walmart and call it good. My only caveat would be if you plan on actually sleeping IN the car and not in a tent, so space is limited.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

The rei pad blows away air mattresses for comfort, durability, & ease of use, especially if it's cold. The paco pad is basically indestructible but not as comfy as the rei pad. If you camp in mountain zones with a low dewpoint/ temperature swings the paco pad is not a good choice. Foam is great if it remains mostly stationary like in a camper. Once you start rolling up foam on a regular basis & exposing it to dirt etc., fugetaboutit.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

We bought a couple of camping cots at Costco a few years ago, and throw a cheap 2 inch memory foam on that. Sleep like a baby. It can double as a camp chair. 

Takes some room in the back of the pickup, but that is why I have a pickup and not a Subaru, so I can carry stuff like that.

I believe the ones we bought are identical to the REI Kingdom Cot, but they were half as expensive at Costco.


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

Another vote for memory foam...$20 at the big box, very comfy (and I'm a side sleeper), great insulation, and much more stable than an inflatable pad, which I like.

They are indeed bulky, and tend to collect a bit of dirt, but they are my primo choice when space is not an issue.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I've been using one of these... thick enough that it self inflates to a comfortable level. Blowing into these foam core self-inflating pads causes problems as moisture from your breath accumulates in them. I sometimes use my milwaukee 18v shop vac to inflate and deflate as well.

https://www.amazon.com/Lightspeed-O...45&sr=8-5&keywords=self+inflating+camping+pad


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

https://www.thermarest.com/mattresses/mondoking-3d

Does not pack down very small but I find it better than most real mattresses.

Did a lot of research last year and came up with this pad. Picked it up last season.

Its hard to put a price on a good night's sleep.

I'd buy this mat again in a second.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Paco El Grande.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

Exped megamat often gets top ratings.

MegaMat Duo 10 | Exped USA

I haven't tried one. I currently have a nice Helinox cot. Although I'm thinking I'd like the pad more.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Miker J said:


> https://www.thermarest.com/mattresses/mondoking-3d
> 
> Does not pack down very small but I find it better than most real mattresses.
> 
> ...


I was really disappointed with mine. I get all their stuff (think there's 4 brands owned by the same company) for 40% off through a friend. Seam failed rather quickly. Other than the nice valves found it of junky quality overall.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

the.vault said:


> Exped megamat often gets top ratings.
> 
> MegaMat Duo 10 | Exped USA
> 
> I haven't tried one. I currently have a nice Helinox cot. Although I'm thinking I'd like the pad more.


I used to swear by the Exped mats (I have a Downmat 9 DLX and a 7 shorty and a few others for wife & kids), but won't buy them again. They used to have unlimited warranties, but now have gone to a 2 year warranty for their UL products and 5 year for their non-UL products. Almost all of our mats have had manufacturing issues and were replaced under warranty, but have been told that if it happens again, they won't be replaced again. It's one thing if it's wear and tear, but not standing behind your product for manufacturing defects, especially given the premium prices they charge, is not acceptable from my perspective, which is why I won't buy anything Exped again. Thermarest still has lifetime warranties on their products.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I've tried them all, none of the dam things last very long (a few years at best) for me, so price is a factor, and I like a built in pillow section too, if that's all I got.  The trekker neo-air I use for bike camping is dreamy but way too expensive for car camping with the drunks I hang with. :thumbsup:

edit: This is my next move... Capriola Cowboy Complete Bed Roll - J.M. Capriola, Elko Nevada - Call 775-738-5816


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks all. I wound up picking up the REI 3.5 campbed XL today. I figure I know it's comfortable after trying it out, it rolls up pretty well and it's comparable price wise to other things.


----------

